# Nano reef or planted tank?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to be at this desk for at least the next 3 - 4 years (depending on how long my degree takes me), and I want to set up a small tank on my desk.

I'm thinking a small (5g or so) nano tank. Now here's the dilemma - do I do a calm, serene nano-planted tank a la Amano, or do I go the gaudy wavy nano-reef?

The planted tank would probably be shrimps and maybe some microrasboras or something along those lines - nothing flashy and decidedly calm.

The reef tank would probably be a true mixed reef, with inverts and possibly a fish, but most likely not.

What would you guys have on your desk?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing on my desk yet as I'm still working on that. I would opt for freshwater nano. Easier I would think then having to mix salt and such each time you water change.

Just my thoughrs on that.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i'd suggest fresh water planted, saves you lots of work/money/time vs a reef


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How about completely maintenance free? 

http://www.dreamaquarium.com/


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw a nice little 3gal SW tank at BA's Scarb.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both very nice setups but for conveience and maintenance I would go with the FW planted nano


----------

